# Attempt at a quartet.



## BeatOven (May 23, 2012)

i dont know much about music but i got an ap and it let me compose.

all is original and free form.


__
https://soundcloud.com/thecantspell%2Fquartet-no-32-in-e


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

This lacks direction somewhat but is amazing for a first attempt. Your harmony is lovely.
Try shaping it into some standard or even new format, however simple.


----------

